# ISPConfig + Squirrelmail und PhpMyAdmin



## micha249 (29. Dez. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe heute zum ersten Ml ISPConfig 3 installiert was auch alles ohne Probleme ablief.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen ob es die Möglichkeit gibt, dass man über <Domain>/webmail und <domain>/phpmyadmin die beiden Programme erreicht. 
Ich denke mal, dass man da irgendwas an einer htaccess Datei ändern muss.

Nur an welcher? Bin bisher über google und co nicht wirklich fündig geworden.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Moestchen (29. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von micha249:


> Nun würde ich gerne wissen ob es die Möglichkeit gibt, dass man über <Domain>/webmail und <domain>/phpmyadmin die beiden Programme erreicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Micha


Wieviele Domainen hast du denn zu verwalten?
Für die Haupt-Domain sollte es wie gewünscht funktionieren, siehe auch http://wiki.nixhelp.de/howto/ispconfig3-megainstall#installation_phpmyadmin .

Um die Webmailoberfläche für alle Domains erreichbar zu machen, habe ich in '/etc/apache/conf.d' (bei Debian) einen VHOST angelegt. 
In der Art so:

```
<VirtualHost __DEINE-IP__:80>
   ServerName webmail.DEINEDOMAIN.de
   ServerAlias webmail.*
   ServerAdmin webmaster@DEINEDOMAIN.de

   Alias /webmail "/var/www/webmail"
   DocumentRoot "/var/www/webmail"
   <Directory /var/www/webmail>
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
   </Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```
Dann musst du natürlich bei den einzelnen Domains nur noch einen A-Record für webmail/phpmyadmin auf die entesprechende IP anlegen.


Viele Grüße
und viel Erfolg

Moestchen


----------



## micha249 (29. Dez. 2010)

Hallo,

also irgendwie weiß ich nicht, was ich in dem Ordner conf.d machen soll. Einfach eine neue .conf Datei anlegen?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Moestchen (30. Dez. 2010)

Genau, ich habe in dem Ordner eine neue Datei 'roundcube' angelegt mit dem o.g. Code als Inhalt.

PS: Danach natürlich den Apache noch restarten.


----------



## micha249 (30. Dez. 2010)

Hatte ich gestern noch ausprobiert.

Hat super fuktioniert.

Danke


----------

